# Solved: IBM Thinkpad T40 Wireless not working



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, 
My IBM TP T40 is having problems connecting wirelessly with XP.
It has built in wireless.
I was using Ubuntu to test the system before I got a HDD and it's wireless working just fine...better than fine if you ask me, couldn't even tell it was wireless it was so fast.

Now that I've got a HDD installed with XP PRO I can't get wireless.

The function button and F5 are supposed to turn it on as a shortcut but the wireless indicator light doesn't come on and obviously no net.
When I installed XP it was missing a ton of drivers but through windows update and some drivers manually DL'd and installed from Lenovo I got it working almost fine...except of course the wireless. 

I'm still missing one driver and I'm assuming that it's the culprate. "Network Controller" 
I'm still new to wireless so I hadn't a clue on how to set up a wireless conection with XP but I've learned there should be an option for wireless in the network connections if there is a wireless card present. I'm assuming my card isn't being recognised properly (Wrong drivers possibley) or it's a seperate issue with the network controller driver that's missing.
I've gone over the Lenovo site a few times and haven't seen any fixes....maybe it's even a bios update needed...don't know how to do that either yet so I've just avoided it.

It also has a checksum error at start up everytime it loses all power but I'm guessing it's cmos batterey....or maybe bios too 

Anyone have any idea's to what's wrong with my wireless or where to find the right drivers?

Thanks a lot if you do!!

-Massieko


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Get the latest chipset and networking drivers from Lenova's web site. Install the chipset first and then the networking.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

I went through Lenovo's downloads for this TP, said detect my system so I'm not downloading drivers for the wrong computer right.
Well I found one Intel Chipset so downloaded and installed the exe, which acted like a zip and extracted to C:\Drivers\WIN and from there I had to install another exe which made me restart and did nothing...Now I go back to Lenovo to download a lan driver but there are tons and different kinds on there...which one do I get? Anyone have links out there?????

Thanks alot!!!
- Massieko


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not familiar with IBM/Lenova computers or web site, so I can't tell you how to drill down to the correct drivers for your particular model.


----------



## Massieko (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried the chipset first method and still no luck so I gave in and downloaded EVERY SINGLE driver install off lenovo's site that mentioned anything networking, LAN, wireless ect.
There was about 7-10 files downloaded and the first one I tried worked!

If anyone out there had the same problem, find this file on lenovo site 
"1rwc89ww.exe"

After you install it it will make a directory C:\drivers\wininst or something like that sorry I'm not on that computer & I forget the exact path but you'll see it when you're installing.
After it installs run the exe in the new directory. 
I didn't have to do anything at all it just had a bubble pop up saying wireless networks detected!

Hope this helps someone and thanks for trying to help out TerryNet!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Trial and error works!  You can mark this "Solved" using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------

